# NEW Copiah Creek Ride Video!



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Heres our newest video from this past weekend!


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice vid. looks like a cool place to ride


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Nice!!!!


Thanks man I appreciate it! It was an interesting ride to say the least


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice video!! I wish we would have made it up there.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You guys are making me want to make a road trip more and more everytime I see a vid like this. 

.....great job on the video editing as well, I liked how you kept swapping back and forth between everybody working to get through and then flipping back when they crawl out, it gave a cool effect.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

sloboy said:


> Nice video!! I wish we would have made it up there.


 Thanks man! We are thinking about making a trip to Rocks Bottom the first weekend of May if you want to join us then. Ill keep you updated if so.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> You guys are making me want to make a road trip more and more everytime I see a vid like this.
> 
> .....great job on the video editing as well, I liked how you kept swapping back and forth between everybody working to get through and then flipping back when they crawl out, it gave a cool effect.


Thanks bro! I was trying to do something different and I agree it turned out pretty good.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Had a blast. Can't believe that little clip kept me out of the fun. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Thanks man! We are thinking about making a trip to Rocks Bottom the first weekend of May if you want to join us then. Ill keep you updated if so.


 
Ya'll should go back to Copiah that first weekend. I am trying put together a group to go, lol

Nice vid though, we will have to get together some time to ride.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Thanks man! We are thinking about making a trip to Rocks Bottom the first weekend of May if you want to join us then. Ill keep you updated if so.


 
Thanks but I will be at work and wont be back till June. Was planning on meeting yall but we could get a baby sitter.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> Had a blast. Can't believe that little clip kept me out of the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know man I hate that happened but yall can come ride any time!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

jctgumby said:


> Ya'll should go back to Copiah that first weekend. I am trying put together a group to go, lol
> 
> Nice vid though, we will have to get together some time to ride.


Thanks man and I thinkg we are heading to Rocks. We have several guys in our group that really want to go there including myself.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice vid.....poor guy on rzr 4 cant find level ground to save his life lol.......


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Need to ok mobile viewing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Stimpy said:


> Need to ok mobile viewing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It want let me change the setting due to copyright laws with one of the songs I used. Sorry man!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Great video!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> nice vid.....poor guy on rzr 4 cant find level ground to save his life lol.......


I was riding in that ?$!,/$&!;& thing due to a spring clip in a ball joint breaking. I can't believe that kept trucking on. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol no prob, I tried viewing it from my pc but it was running to slow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog4x4 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome video!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Birddog4x4 said:


> Awesome video!


Thanks bro!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Finally got to watch it today, though it took forever since YouTube is acting stupid. Cool vid looks like y'all had a lot fun.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice vid! Planning a ride there sometime in the near future.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks man! It's one of my favorite park to ride.


----------

